# There is salmon in them there waters girls. lol



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

What's up ladies? 

I know everyone is pretty much focused on our soon approaching archery season. But, being the die hard fishing woman that I am, I haven't put down my stick just yet. I just can not resist those shinny chrome rockets. 
So I headed NW with Tommytubular and a salmon fishing we went. Tom would have out fished me had he netted the other three or four he had on.
What a great time we had. Even though Tommytubular doesn't like the sleeping arrangements or the lack of sleep there of. lolol Now he is a salmon addict too. They are so easy to conform. :lol:


Well here he is ladies showing off his shinny chromer. Now doesn't he look happy?









But ya'll know I couldn't let him out fish me, so here is two of the three I got for the weekend. But I gotta tell ya, Tom is pretty good at netting a salmon in a butterfly net. LOLOLOL 




















and this little addict is headed back up this weekend. I got a hot date with a skyballing chromer that I just can't say no to.:evil:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Good Job! I will be out chasing birds this weekend.


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

RL, package that fish perfume you wear, its worth more than any Chanel - I'll be the first in line to buy it!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

fishfanatic said:


> RL, package that fish perfume you wear, its worth more than any Chanel - I'll be the first in line to buy it!


 
:evil: It isn't the perfume. It's the mental attitude............. 
...............read next to my avatar.:evil::lol:


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I just think its her good luck charm:evil:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Actually Tom, you just might be. I always seem to catch alot fish when I fish with you. Even hammer the blue gills on Oxbow Lk. :lol:


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

good job showing the men how it's DONE!


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

RIVER LADY said:


> :evil: It isn't the perfume. It's the mental attitude.............
> ...............read next to my avatar.:evil::lol:


 
I gotta change my attitude......:lol:


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice RiverLady,

what time is dinner???


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

ERnurse said:


> Very nice RiverLady,
> 
> what time is dinner???


 
Thanks ERnurse.

Please tell me your absence is due to the fact you were wondering around Alaska again. If so, do tell of your adventure.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

RIVER LADY said:


> Thanks ERnurse.
> 
> Please tell me your absence is due to the fact you were wondering around Alaska again. If so, do tell of your adventure.


Yes you are right I was away in the bush of Alaska wilderness.

had a great time. I did not bring home a moose but I had a chance---Long story I will condense here, I was at fault  I should say my gun was at fault, Nice bull 80 yards broadside as we were coming around a bend in a short river float we were doing. My bolt wasnt all the way down on the gun and it didnt fire:rant: I dropped a couple F-bombs as he was trotting into the trees and I could get not get the gun re-racked in time to get a shot. DANG I am not used to a bolt action since I cant rifle hunt here, so I didnt realize that the bolt was up from hitting my side/belt while we were out walking/scouting before we got into the canoe to float. I did notice the bolt lifted the day before when we came in from a walk but I am just so new to the gun it isnt second nature for me to check the bolt, its the way I sling my gun I guess, live and Learn.

Had a great time though, saw a lot of cows and some calves as we did other floats.(we would go up a couple miles mid-day then float down in the evening) caught a pile of grayling, shot numerous grouse for eats, had bear tracks in my tracks from the day before along the grayling creek 

We were 12 days in the back country 8 miles up river from the main river that is 28 miles from town. I do have a very good medical kit I bring 

It is so relaxing and humbling to be out there. Saw a display of Aurora Borealis, not full blown like winter but nice to see just the same.

but I am excited to be home as our hunting season is just beginning. Now to dig out my bow and throw a few arrows.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Im jealous. Glad you are back safe and sound. We have our own boy whippins to give out in this state.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

ERnurse,

Even though you did not get your moose, I am still envious of you. What an adventure. Just being there is enough for me, and I know all in all it is for you also. At least you got some fishing in. 

But darn it, now you're gonna be all serious about this bow hunting thing. 
Chitt.........I do have to be serious this year.:lol:

Glad you and the hubby had an awesome time and returned home safely. 

RL


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

RIVER LADY said:


> ERnurse,
> 
> But darn it, now you're gonna be all serious about this bow hunting thing.
> Chitt.........I do have to be serious this year.:lol:
> ...


OH Yeah Baby!!--you better get practicing because now I am serious. I am going to take out my moose hunting frustrations on this deer hunting tournament!
So put down that rod, leave those chromers to swim another day and get ready R L :corkysm55


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

ERnurse said:


> OH Yeah Baby!!--you better get practicing because now I am serious. I am going to take out my moose hunting frustrations on this deer hunting tournament!
> *So put down that rod, leave those chromers to swim another day and get ready R L :corkysm55*





:lol:I love it. But dang it, it is hard to put the rod down. I slammed a bunch more this weekend. Even got a steelie to boot. :evil: 

It's like crack....I can't get enough.......do they have pills for that chitt? :lol::lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Really ERnurse, every time I go north I am more addicted then when I arrived. The river just keeps feeding me my crack. And heck, this past weekend, he even gave me a variety pack and force fed me all morning and afternoon. I mean heck, what's a girl to do. 

I switched from Kings, to Coho's










and then they really taunts and teases me witht the sexy ones....you know they way I like'em....just like this.:evil:


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

yes, those are pretty! Are you cast and retrieve or whats the method??

I ought to sneak up there with you a couple days.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

ERnurse said:


> yes, those are pretty! Are you cast and retrieve or whats the method??
> 
> I ought to sneak up there with you a couple days.


In the river, bottom bounce spawn. At the pier head, well, glow cleos, ko wobblers, wiggle warts whatever I'm feeling that day. lol 

And yes, you should. Screw sneaking, I always make a grand entrance on the river. Gotta let the fishies know I'm there.:evil::lol:


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice fish River Lady!!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks Long Spurs.


----------

